# display de 7 seg. con 3 digitos con icl7107



## edos (Oct 4, 2007)

hola a todos!
mi problema con este display es que yo tenia pensado utilizarlo con un icl7107 para construir un voltimetro pero como lo mande pedir de otra ciudad no tuve la oportunidad de verlo fisicamente y al llegar el paquete me encuentro que mi display de 3 digitos solo tiene 12 patas y no las 30 k yo crei k tendria entoces ahi esta mi duda no se si se deban de conectar directo los pines del icl o deba de poner un dispositivo para multiplexar o algo asi para controlar el display si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia o una idea de como hacerle por favor contest se los agradecere por su ayuda
atte 
edos
gracias

p.d. adjunto el datasheet del display


----------



## mabauti (Oct 4, 2007)

esos tipos de display son especiales para usarlos multiplexados. Segun he visto el 7107 necesita displays individuales y de anodo comun.

http://www.turbokeu.com/myprojects/icl7107thermo/icl7107thermo.gif
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/test/007/cir_msr001.gif

Lo mejor es que lo regreses y consigas de manejo individual y anodo comun.

confirma si es anodo/catodo comun y postea el circuito donde piensas/pensabas ponerlo


----------



## edos (Oct 4, 2007)

si yo pensaba ponerlos en el icl7107 pero por eso queria saber si no habia alguna forma el display es de anodo comun pero pues yo espero poderlo utilizar no importa que se tenga que hacer lo unico que quiero es que no ocupe demasiado espacio. mabauti como puedo multiplexar un codigo bcd al display? ya que tal vez si logro convertir las salidas del 7107 con un 74147 pueda manejarlo mas facil en bcd solo falta encontrar estos circuitos.


----------



## rogerca (Abr 21, 2009)

como estan colegas. Tengo una duda sobre el 7107. tengo entendido que lo que ve en su entrada los muestra en el display, por ejemplo si en su entrada ve 1mv muestra en display 1, siendo rango de trabajo de 0a 200mv, o me equivoco


----------



## Tardobass (Dic 10, 2010)

Veo q esto ya pasó a la historia jajajaja
Si te sirve, este display es para usarse multiplexado, espara que puedas realizar un barrido en las patitas 8,9,12, es decir, mando el código necesario para un 5, eso de debería ver en todos los displays por que estan compartiendo el bus de los segmentos, pero al tu poner un cero en el anodo,solo seleccina un display, este barrido normalmente se hace muy rapido, tanto q tu no aprecias el parpadeo del display , ayer hice un proyecto de un voltimetro con un PIC, si te interesa ps hay me mandas un mensajito algo. 

Saludos!!!


----------

